# MUSEE MA1502



## TerryTee (Mar 11, 2008)

Just sharing my newest sexy baby...

Its a Musee MA1502, flagship model from Musee Japan.

Dual mono hybrid tube designed,its a huge and heavy amp.


*Specification*
Rated Power: 150Wx2ch(4Ω)
Maximum Output Power: 300Wx2(4Ω)
Load Impedance: 1Ω-8Ω/2Ω-8Ω(Bridged)
Input Sensitivity: 0.2-5V
Total Harmonic Distortion : 0.01%(1KHz/4Ω)
Frequency Response: 5Hz-100KHz(+0,-2d)
Signal-to-Noise Ratio : 100dB(1KHz/IHF-A)
Standby Time: Short Circuit/Over Voltage/Over Load/Thermal
Protections: 15 Seconds
Input Voltage: DC12-16V
Current Consumption: 3A(Idel)/45A(Rated Power)
Dimensions: 290(W)x378(D)x114(H)
Weight: 10.2Kg

*Exterior*



























*Interior*



























*Up and Bottom*


















*Powering up...*


----------



## mosconiac (Nov 12, 2009)

Any initial listening impressions? Could you possibly divulge pricing?


----------



## mosconiac (Nov 12, 2009)

I saw one on sale in Japan for 410,000 yen...which converts to about $4,500 USD. DOH!


----------



## TerryTee (Mar 11, 2008)

mosconiac said:


> I saw one on sale in Japan for 410,000 yen...which converts to about $4,500 USD. DOH!


lol....yes it is retailed around 400k yen for new in Japan


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Wow, Just wow beautiful amp


----------



## zacisme (Jun 25, 2010)

nice amp... hows the sound like? ^^


----------



## Installer4life (Jun 26, 2010)

An amp that expensive deserves terminals on the wires...


----------

